# Talia's Tots



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Thought I'd start an update thread here for Talia and her litter which is due any day!

Here's Talia:










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Her big tum (which is even bigger today!)









And the babies moving inside her 


I think she's probably going to pop tomorrow but it could be any time soon. I'll update later with pics of the bubs!


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Some baby pics!!







All the pictures are going in this album if you want to see more http://s1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc400/RelaxedRat9/My ratties/Talias Tots/There's 11


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Oh my gosh, look at that one holding its head up already!


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

So cute


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Yesterday one of them, probably this one but I can't be 100%, was trying to hold its head up and kept falling but now it can! Their little bellies are so cute!!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats! They are beautiful! How many? 10?


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Ooops, sorry, 11 

There were 12 but one didn't make it. 11/12 isn't bad going though and all of these are doing very well. I'm sure they've already doubled in size!!


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

More pics 


I let mum run on the table for 10-15 minutes every now and then. The cage is on the table so she can return to the nest whenever she wants (although there's usually no babies in it )


Today she decided to block herself into the castle:


















And some of the babies (2 days old)




















Little tail!




















And a video of the skinnies:
Talias Tots :: 9521e775.mp4 video by RelaxedRat9 - Photobucket


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Love that last one, little tiny whiskers!


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I tried to sex them this morning. On first count it looks like we have 3 boys and 8 girls, but I'm aware that they're only 3 days old so this will probably change.
Also, we have ears this morning!


The boys (so far)










The girls










And a close up of those little unfolding ears!










Their fur is really starting to come through now, I think you can see a few hairs sticking up on that last pic. They're so soft!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Whiskers AND ears! XD Can't wait to see their colors come in.


----------

